# first shots with a PFS



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

That's some good shooting! And welcome to the pfs world! Super fun!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You never missed a step with the switch. That's awesome shooting!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

You are just a natural born shooter.you shoot everything well.Amazing


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That was great! Full butter packs a whollop and a half! Really enjoyed that little vid. Outstanding shooting 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks u guys always good to read your guys comments 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shooting as always :thumbsup: and that sound when hitting target :headbang:

Weather looks so much better there than here.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Way to go, LoS!

Your start on the PFS was much smoother than mine!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala- thanks man and winter is almost here for me not gonna be doing much shooting in awhile.

KawKan-I think I might have been born with a slingshot in hand lol ????


----------

